# Edition 38 roll call



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

:wave: now then not long to go guys and gals whose going say hi if you see me as im part of the crew i be on the gate (all bribes of detailing prodcuts taken)


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll be there along with a lot more Irish guys!


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

you dont need to ask me twice. will be there with 3 other n.ireland cars, a euro fiesta mk5, new polo on schmitts and mk2 with retrim and g60 body


----------



## Mikey7 (Jun 8, 2007)

I should be going to this with my mates Mk2 Golf on ronals


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Should be there on sunday


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Should be there on sunday


keep an eye out for me neil lad


----------



## N1CKO (Jul 5, 2006)

Ill be there all weekend with my lot...........:thumb:

http://www.phatdubs.co.uk/

come say hi......


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

See you all there!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

andyollie said:


> keep an eye out for me neil lad


I will do, after all your car is the one I want to see most, can't wait to see those BBS LM's


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

i shall be there from friday night until monday , then back up the road to glasgow


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll be there.
Keep an eye out and say hi.

(G Reg Mk2 on Ronals, and a roofrack)


----------



## loafy (Sep 20, 2006)

me and gerry will be there

andy hope your ready to party with us!!

we have some fun and games planned for sat which will go down a storm!!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll be there Sat & Sun on the uk-polos stand - do come over and say hi!


----------



## bigray (Nov 22, 2006)

yep deffo gonna be there


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

maybe should arranega mini forum meet?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

gti mad man said:


> maybe should arranega mini forum meet?


Sounds like a great idea to me :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

A mini meet sounds like an idea :thumb:


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

I'd be up for that too! Keep an eye out for me - Tornado Red Mk2 Jetta, quite low


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Mini meet sounds like a plan. Time and a place?


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

sixpot said:


> Mini meet sounds like a plan. Time and a place?


beside ur car, i can sit on your bonnet cos my legs get sore


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> beside ur car, i can sit on your bonnet cos my legs get sore


If you sat on my bonnets it would be more than sore legs you were worrying about.....


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> If you sat on my bonnets it would be more than sore legs you were worrying about.....


joke john boy. you ****.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

I'll be there on Sunday - Mk2 GTi 8v - Red.


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

andyollie said:


> beside ur car, i can sit on your bonnet cos my legs get sore


Haha! nice one Andy, hopefully if you tried that you'd just slide straight off!!  
It may be a Seat, but not the sitting variety!


----------



## Mikey7 (Jun 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'll be there on Sunday - Mk2 GTi 8v - Red.


You not going to trax then beard, guess your going with bell then i spy a convoy


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I'll be there. My car was meant to be on a club stand but the gear box broke this week.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I am there baby


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> joke john boy. you ****.


so was my comment!!:wave:


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

So where are we gonna meet up?


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Any news on this?


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Theres a crowd of guys I know going down in a Caravelle. Think a few of them are on the VAG forums.


----------

